

Knowing When To Quit (and When to Stick It Out) - dlevine
http://posterous.com/#spaces/thirdyearmba/posts/72355838

======
damncabbage
This post is unfortunately more a sad commentary on what Posterous has become.

(The link goes nowhere but a front-page advertising "Spaces". I have no idea
how to proceed to the article.)

~~~
martey
Link to the actual post: [http://blog.thirdyearmba.com/two-ways-many-
entrepreneurs-scr...](http://blog.thirdyearmba.com/two-ways-many-
entrepreneurs-screw-up-executio)

